# Grinders with built-in timers



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a question regarding grinders that have timers, as to me it must be a beneficial aid to dosing. That will, I suppose depend on the coffee you are grinding? Some is more dense than others and I am sure there are even more factors that I haven't mentioned. Others will have greater knowledge than me and will be able to offer a more detailed definition.

No, I assume it isn't a fine art and also to truly get an accurate dose then you have to get the scales out? For me that does seem like a faf when you have filled your portafilter from the grinder already. Also by having a timer set on the grinder you can tweak it to deliver a pre-set dose?

Or indeed chuck everything out of the window that I just said and weigh your beans for a dose before putting them in the grinder then run it until all the coffee has come out (although how do grinders fare with running them without any beans in?) Could it potentially damage the grinder by doing it this way?

Would be interested to know what people think.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's up to you how much faff you want to put into making coffee









Timers will deliver a dose in general plus or minus 1g depending on the grinder and how you are running it .

When I had an on demand grinder I'd dial it for a time and grind the leave it .

When you change beans or dose you will need to adjust the time the grinder runs for the same dose.

Now I weigh grind in the PF and use scales to weigh out .

You don't have to , it's part of my routine now and it seems like, second nature to me. But this level of detail isn't for everyone as I'm sure the comments that follow will testify


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My Vario is accurate to within .5g if I have a constant pressure of beans in the hopper, so I can dose by time quite confidently.

If single dosing then I dose by weight not time.

I don't weigh every shot but sample weigh every 5th or 6th to ensure I am on track and adjust the timer if necessary.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I get the grind level right for a bean and then adjust the timer to give me the dose I want and from then on I weigh the grounds 1st thing in a morning and depending on how many coffees I've made that day maybe later in the day as well. The rest of the time I leave the timer to do it's work and I'm finding with beans in the hopper the mythos is very accurate.Having said that for the money one costs new it damn well ought to be accurate lol. Timers on dosered grinders have slightly different purposes as they are designed to keep the doser full in commercial use.


----------

